
Save and Invest - alexandros
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/12/save-invest-and-export.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
pragmatic
I already do this. I don't need the government interfering.

Welcome to the nanny state. We know better than you do, just ask us.

~~~
pragmatic
To clarify. I'm doing this to bootstrap my business.

Now if the gov't gets involved and forces me to put my savings into some kind
of plan for the future, where I can't touch my money without a gov't
sanctioned reason, how am I better off?

Make it tax free? But if it's savings, what is a "qualifying event" that would
allow me to withdraw my savings? With retirement there's an age qualification.
What about savings?

~~~
wlievens
I don't think he was talking about making it mandatory. Just automatically
deducated from the pay check, _once you sign up_. Either way, not a very well
written post...

------
ct
I'm not sure I would recommend investing in mutual funds in the blog post. It
makes me feel cheated and sick to know that the mutual fund "managers" there
(whom for the most part switch out every few years or so) get paid more for
doing the same amount of "work" as the fund grows due to them taking a
percentage of the fund size vs. a performance based fee.

~~~
patio11
Use index funds, a subspecies of mutual funds which replaces the manager with
a computer that simply tracks the composition of a particular index (and thus
the overall economy, for sufficiently broad indicies -- total market funds,
for example).

The idea is "Well, mutual fund managers might take in hundreds of millions a
year in fees, but they don't reliably actually do better than the market
average anyhow, and those hundreds of millions come straight out of the
investors' money. Instead, let the computer mathematically guarantee you get
the average pre-fee, and then pay a much lesser fee to cover the transaction
costs."

For more on this general topic, see anything written by Bogle.

~~~
icefox
My favorite trick is if you start with 10 funds the first year. The second
year kill off the bad ones and merge all the assets in to the good ones. Do
this for several years and your funds look like they have really good
performance! It is the same as asking everyone to flip a penny in a classroom
of 100 students and every time someone gets tails sit down until there is 1
student left. Then take bets on if they will get heads or tails the next time.

------
CapitalistCartr
Yeah, more Buffet, less Goldman-Sachs.

